# injecting a brisket



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

was wondering if anyone has smoked a brisket after injecting it with anything and how did you like it? and what did you use? looks like a nice weekend to fire up my smoker , was thinking about using some claudes









http://www.amazon.com/Claudes-Brisket-Marinade-Sauce-16-Ounce/dp/B001SB4DLC


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

Ive injected many times. If you havent tried it go ahead and do it. I found after many years of cooking them that they taste just as good with just salt and pepper but i still try different methods every now and then.


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)

in my opinion...marinating or injecting is overrated for a brisket...kosher salt and fresh cracked black pepper is my favorite


----------



## JohnR (Mar 29, 2006)

I use a mix of 1 cup Apple Juice, 1/2 cup worchester sauce and 1/2 cup soy sauce to inject and as a spritz. Another option is to add some rub to the mixture. Do not overpower the mixture with the rub. You will learn by trial and error.


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

I inject mine with beef broth. I do 1 oz of broth per pound of meat.

The sodium in the broth helps prevent drying out and enhances the flavor just a touch. I use this method instead of mopping or water pan inside the smoker.


----------



## ainman38 (Feb 17, 2016)

Injecting a brisket is a funny thing. Most BBQ joints don't mess with it, but most competition smokers do. I guess when you're cooking for a judge you 're trying to hit a certain flavor profile. But, when cooking for a "restaurant" you don't want to have your injections overpower or offend certain people. Weird... I use Tony Chachre's Garlic and Herb Injectables. Great results, but I only do it because I don't cook it more than 8-10 hours and don't want to risk drying out. I don't have the patience to go 18 hours...


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

for competition, it is a good idea to inject because you are trying to pack as much flavor as possible into that one bight the judge is going to get. But for briskets at home or at a restaurant you don't need it. With all of the fat, collegen and connective tissue, a brisket has plenty going for it flavor wise. Basic seasoning is all you really need.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm personally not a fan of injecting meat with anything, but I know I'm in the minority


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

I have never injected...

Used to be, when I did cook-offs (80's and 90's), cookoff rules said "dry spices only" - meaning no brining or injecting... The brisket couldn't be "pierced, cut, injected, or sliced" before the judge came by for the sample (they checked the stainless tag and then said we could cut). Has this changed???

T-BONE


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

tpool said:


> I have never injected...
> 
> Used to be, when I did cook-offs (80's and 90's), cookoff rules said "dry spices only" - meaning no brining or injecting... The brisket couldn't be "pierced, cut, injected, or sliced" before the judge came by for the sample (they checked the stainless tag and then said we could cut). Has this changed???
> 
> T-BONE


 Yes this is not the case now in every cook-off I have ever done.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

my thoughts only....
not going to bash anyone, but...
like chili, BBQ comps have done a dis-service to the original stuff..


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

This right here is the truth,......



kweber said:


> my thoughts only....
> not going to bash anyone, but...
> like chili, BBQ comps have done a dis-service to the original stuff..


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

kweber said:


> my thoughts only....
> not going to bash anyone, but...
> like chili, BBQ comps have done a dis-service to the original stuff..


true, but the ability to have food done perfectly at a specific time is something to be admired. Flavor profile of comp food leaves a lot to be desired, though.


----------

